

Magic the Gathering Online Exchange's BitCoin Cookbook - Jonathan_Swift
http://www.warplife.com/tips/finance/money/bitcoin/mt-gox/forensic-accounting.html

======
Jonathan_Swift
Perhaps it was just an innocent mistake?

Off By One?

Storing a long result into a short?

Even so, a Forensic Accountant would have caught the problem well over a year
ago.

